# Döbel angeln im Fluss



## torino (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Ich angel in der Weser ein Fluss wo viele Döbel auch Kapitale drin sind nur wie fängt man am besten die Großen döbel beim Naturköderangeln ? Und fängt man die Döbel auch gut im Winter und Frühling ?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Ich finde, dass das gezielte, wirklich selektive angeln auf Döbel, am Besten im Spätsommer gelingt, mit Kirschen oder Mirabellen als Hakenköder.


----------



## David23 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Hallo torino, für solche Fragen gibt es extra eine IG...also mal nachschauen...aber wir beantworten gerne deine Frage: Superköder für den Winter ist Hähnchenleber oder Frühstücksfleisch; mein absoluter Liebling ist aber ein Hanfteig, weil Hanf nicht sättigt und den Fresstrieb der Fische stimuliert, außerdem riecht es extrem
Grüße David


----------



## pfuitoifel (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Würmer,Leber,Frühstücksfleisch.Ein Top-Hakenköder ist auch Schmelzkäseecken,am besten Schinkengeschmack.Dieser Käse ist sehr aromatisch und salzig,da stehen die drauf.Das Anködern klappt am besten,wenn du ein Stück Kugelschreiberfeder um den Hakenschenkel machst und da den Käse reindrückst.Diese Feder kannst du auch ins Frühstücksfleisch drehen,dann hält es auch besser am Haken.Frühstücksfleischwürfel am besten vorher anbraten macht sie stabiler und lockender.


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Käsepaste!

Guggst du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=169158


----------



## GarstigerKot (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

hallo,
also ich fange döbel immer nur als bei fang bei uns in der lenne,#q geht mir immer schwer aufn sack die ollen bister:r
bis jetzt konnte ich se mit der fliege fangen spinner wobbler....meiner meinung nach kann man die ollen döbel mit semtlichen ködern fangen wenn man weiß wo sie stehen....
aber ich muss ja sagen der olle döbel ist kein starkerkämpfer, mehr wie son kartoffel sack|bla:

mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

An`ner dicken Hechtrute vielleicht.#q

An entsprechend feinem Zeug sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Jepp. Mit der Jigrute und 15er Geflecht den Fischen den Haken ins Hirn zimmern. Da bleibt nimmer viel mit Gegenwehr. Lasst die Döbel denen, die Spaß an ihnen haben. Wir mokieren uns ja auch nicht über diese toten Stöcke im Drill... wie hießen die wieder? Richtig, Zander heißen die!|wavey:


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Jo die können ganz gut kämpfen die Dinger |bla:


----------



## firemirl (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*



Andal schrieb:


> Jepp. Mit der Jigrute und 15er Geflecht den Fischen den Haken ins Hirn zimmern. Da bleibt nimmer viel mit Gegenwehr. Lasst die Döbel denen, die Spaß an ihnen haben. Wir mokieren uns ja auch nicht über diese toten Stöcke im Drill... wie hießen die wieder? Richtig, Zander heißen die!|wavey:



|good:|muahah:|jump:

Ich brech zusammen!!!!


----------



## GarstigerKot (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

ne ne, das kann ich leider nicht bestätigen...#c
ich hab nen 6pfund döbel aner 5er fliegenrute gefangen..er hat ein zwei fluchten gemacht...und dann war der drops gelutscht...hat schon weiß gezeigt, dann hat er immer so 2-3 meter vor mir im wasser geplanscht|bigeyes
ne forelle in der größe wär mir mindestens bis ins backing den fluss runter gejagt und ich hinterher|muahah:


mfg


----------



## GarstigerKot (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

ohhh ich war zu langsam|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Das ist natürlich was anderes. Ein Döbel aus dem Sauerland spricht selbstverständlich für die ganze Art.|rolleyes


----------



## firemirl (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Ist die Lenne überhaupt tief genug für 6-pfündige Döbel???
Aber mal im Ernst - anscheinend hast Du da nen kranken oder müden gehabt.
Ich glaube hier sind dutzende, die genau das Gegenteil bestätigen können.|kopfkrat


----------



## GarstigerKot (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

ja sicher ist die tief genug...bei uns werden auch fast jedes jahr bafo´s zwischen 5 und 10 pfund gefangen...
das glaub ich nicht, auch die kleiner...wum das knallt einmal in der rute da denkste boaaahh ne monster forelle und dann sonen ollen kartoffel sack...
nein mal im ernst...die kämpfen kaum....liegt vieleicht dran das die von oben bis unten voll mit bafo brut und l-ritzen|muahah:


----------



## GarstigerKot (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich was anderes. Ein Döbel aus dem Sauerland spricht selbstverständlich für die ganze Art.|rolleyes


 
natürlich was glaubst du den 
wie gesagt hab hier schon viele gefangen und immer das selbe spiel |kopfkrat


----------



## firemirl (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

|sagnix


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*



GarstigerKot schrieb:


> ja sicher ist die tief genug...bei uns werden auch fast jedes jahr *bafo´s zwischen 5 und 10 pfund* gefangen...
> das glaub ich nicht, auch die kleiner...wum das knallt einmal in der rute da denkste boaaahh ne monster forelle und dann sonen ollen kartoffel sack...
> nein mal im ernst...die kämpfen kaum....liegt vieleicht dran das die von oben bis unten voll mit bafo brut und l-ritzen|muahah:




Haste da mal `n Foto von?




|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Und es wird still :m ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Wo issa denn nu mit den Bildern von den Riesenforellen?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat




#h#h


----------



## GarstigerKot (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

ach leute... ich bin vorhin eingeschlafen...hab nur bild von der die ich letztes jahr gefangen hab...
hatte nicht ganz ihre 5 pfund...und bilder von den anderen vereinsmitgliedern#c
die internet seite von dem asv rönkhausen ist so alt wie der verein|muahah: 
glaubt es oder nicht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Na das ist doch mal eine schöne Forelle.#6


Allerdings erklärt das immer noch nicht warum eure Döbel zu Faultieren mutiert sind.|kopfkrat



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal eine schöne Forelle.#6
> 
> 
> Allerdings erklärt das immer noch nicht warum eure Döbel zu Faultieren mutiert sind.|kopfkrat
> ...



Die Meinung eines "Edelfischanglers" über geringwertige Friedfische und das in der Friedfischecke... ich sag dazu auch nix mehr.:g


----------



## jac (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Nun ist mir gestern abend auch ein 49cm Döbel an den Haken gegangen. Der hat sich einem Tauwurm nicht verwehren können.:q

Nu frag ich mich was ich aus dem Brocken machen soll. Die meisten raten ja immer zu Frikadellen, aber ich habe Fisch eigendlich gerne in seiner gewachsenen Form oder als Filet.
Gibt es einen Trick wie man das Grätenproblem schon beim filetieren am besten bekämpf?

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## GarstigerKot (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Meinung eines "Edelfischanglers" über geringwertige Friedfische und das in der Friedfischecke... ich sag dazu auch nix mehr.:g


 
ja genau andal...wenn du das sagst, wird das woll so sein#q

also ich weiß von unser mutter das sie den fisch immer einlegt, und dann so was wie brathering aus dem döbel zaubert...dann sind die Y-gräten auch kein problem, die sind dann sehr weich, kannste quasi mit essen 
und ich finde so zubereitet ist der döbel recht bekömmlich...

mfg


----------



## cat (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Die Köche raten immer dazu, die Grätenreichen stellen in glaub ich,2mm abstand einzuschneiden.Die Gräten verbraten dann in der Pfanne(lösen sich quasi auf).
  |wavey:
Frikadellen hab ich auch schon oft gemacht.Ist auf jedenfall mal was anderes. Du kannst da auch Kräuter oder zB.Hackfleisch untermischen.
mfG:uwe


----------



## firemirl (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Vom Grill !!!
Ausgenommen und mit reichlich frischen Kräutern u. Knofi, Pfeffer / Salz und ab aufn Rost. Ne Delikatesse.
Würde ich aber erst ab nem 50er mit anfangen - weil wegen der Gräten. Aber ein halber Hahn hat ja schließlich auch Knochen.


----------



## jac (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Danke schonmal für Eure Tips.
Die Sache mit dem Einschneiden um die Gräten kleinzumachen klingt gut und dann anschliessend fein gewürzt auf den Grill....... ich denke so mache ich das auch.

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Döbel angeln im Fluss*

Dann sag mal ob es gemundet hat.


#h#h


----------

